
Spatio-temporal smoothing and EM estimation for massive remote-sensing data sets - cinquemb
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-9892.2011.00732.x/abstract
======
cinquemb
PDF: [http://cyber.sci-
hub.bz/MTAuMTExMS9qLjE0NjctOTg5Mi4yMDExLjAw...](http://cyber.sci-
hub.bz/MTAuMTExMS9qLjE0NjctOTg5Mi4yMDExLjAwNzMyLng=/katzfuss2011.pdf)

